# My new Project...



## planefixer (Nov 22, 2008)

Last weekend, I picked up a 1972 super Beetle convert. Karman Ed.
I am starting to dissassemble it and I am finding much more rust than I saw at first. I am unsure how to continue. I'll take some pictures, and post. Bummer....


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: My new Project... (planefixer)*

It's no surprise that it has rust unless it's been totally striped and restored. The key is where is the rust - if it's in seams and structural areas, you have a problem...might be fixable but might not be worth it ($$-wise). Surface rust can be fixed but if rust creeps into the structure, it's a problem.


----------

